
ImageMagick: Multiple vulnerabilities in image decoder（CVE-2016-3714） - WaiterZ
http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2016/05/03/18
======
brudgers
News discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11623694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11623694)

